# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Participation record le mercredi 9 mars 2011 : 220 000 visites

## Marc Lussac

Cher membres du club  ::): 

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que nous avons eu le Mercredi 9 mars 2011 une participation avec un record de plus de 220 000 visites dans la journe.

Je rappelle que le club developpez.com est un mdia qui existe depuis plus de 10 ans, et est devenu avec le temps le plus important mdia pour les informaticiens professionnels, avec plus de 2,2 millions de lecteurs dans le monde. Developpez propose un trs grand nombre de services : actualit, cours, tutoriels, articles, FAQ, forum, chat, hbergement, blogs, projets, code sources, reportages, interviews, newsletter, magazine... Toutes ces ressources et services sont gratuits.

Merci  tous les contributeurs, ainsi qu' tous les lecteurs qui nous font confiance et qui deviennent chaque jour de plus en plus nombreux...  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci:: 

_Mise  jour du 10 mars 2011_

----------


## bestleopard

Flicitation Developpez.com et merci pour vos efforts pour rendre l'informatique facile et gratuit.
 ::ccool::

----------


## guandal

Surtout je vote pas de retraite pour vous. ::D: 
Merci  tous les contributeurs, grce  vous , nous lecteurs, sommes de plus en plus nombreux. 
 ::merci::  Encore Mille mercis Developpez.com. ::ccool::

----------


## MikePombal

Un grand bravo pour cet accomplissement et un grand merci pour cet excellent travail que vous nous offrez depuis plusieurs annes.
Keep going!!!  ::):

----------


## _informix_

Merci et bonne continuation.

----------


## Flaburgan

Bien jou  tout le staff, et aux autres aussi  ::D:

----------


## psylox

Merci  tous !

----------


## -Fly-

plus de 195 000 visites !!! flicitation  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Dcidment a n'a pas de fin :

mercredi 24 novembre 2010 : 201 908 visites dans la journe
jeudi 25 novembre 2010 : *204 740 visites* dans la journe

----------


## FaridM

Grand MERCI aux contributeurs pour la richesse du site!  ::ccool:: 

J'espre bientt en faire partie (va falloir travailler dur  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Marc Lussac

207 000 visites le mercredi 5 janvier 2011  ::lun::

----------


## vpourchet

*Marc Lussac*  ::ccool::  felicitations et un grand bravo a toute l'equipe, ca en fait du monde a gerer  ::):

----------


## Franois C

Un grand merci  tous les gens qui font vivre Developpez.com !  ::ccool::

----------


## khayyam90

Flicitations  tous pour ce nouveau record

----------


## Marc Lussac

210 000 visites le Mercredi 26 janvier 2010  ::lun::

----------


## LooserBoy

:8O:  210 000?!?!

 ::lahola:: 

[EDIT]
Et DVP nous offre quoi pour notre fidlit?
Un petit verre ou un truc du genre?
 ::dehors:: 
[/EDIT]

----------


## vpourchet

c'est 210 000 visiteurs differents ou pas ? je pense que oui mais c'est juste pour confirmer  ::oops::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Participation record le mercredi 9 fvrier 2011 : 215 000 visites  ::lun::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Participation record le mercredi 9 mars 2011 : 220 000 visites  ::lun::

----------


## Seelass

Bon boulot au staff de dveloppez.com et aux inscrits bien sr !  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## ratomms

C'est gnial et bonne continuation Developpez ::ccool::

----------


## thorium90

Ca fait plaisir. Bien jou et bonne continuation  toute l'equipe.

----------


## Ju1.0

220 000  :8O: 
 ::applo::

----------


## jamy48

on est fire de developpez.com
il faut continuer ::lol::

----------


## GeoTrouvePas

Que dire  part un grand bravo et un immense merci pour cette incroyable source de connaissance et d'actualit.........

----------


## Marc22

Bonsoir, il y a quelque chose que j'ai d mal  concevoir, la question a dj d tre pose, mais bon.

C'est normal qu'il y ait un demi-million de dveloppeurs en France???

Je lis bien "419 mille inscrits". Et sans compter les visiteurs ni les dveloppeurs qui ne frquentent pas les forums.

Le site est peut tre ouvert  la francophonie, mais quand mme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

- developpez n'a jamais t Franais mais francophone, la cible francophone est de plus de 890 millions
- Il y  beaucoup de dveloppeurs dans le club mais pas que, aussi normment de dBA, des ingnieurs systmes et rseaux, des consultants office, BI, et aussi 30% de manager, patrons et dcideurs, etc...

----------


## Loceka

Si tu regardes un peu les pays affichs sur les profils tu remarqueras qu'une bonne partie des inscrits est originaire du maghreb (Maroc, Algrie ou Tunisie principalement). Je n'ai pas les stats donc je lance ce chiffre un peu au hasard mais je dirais que a reprsente  peu prs le tiers des inscrits.

Aprs tu as pas mal de Belges, quelques Canadiens (dclars comme tels en tout cas) et srement des Suisses aussi (mais je ne me rappelle pas en avoir vu).

Puis l'ensemble des autres francophones dans les diffrents pays du monde.

----------


## Marc22

Ok je ne savais pas que c'tait  ce point.  :;):

----------


## Domi2

> et srement des Suisses aussi (mais je ne me rappelle pas en avoir vu).


 ::mouarf:: 




> Il y  beaucoup de dveloppeurs dans le club mais pas que, aussi normment de dBA, des ingnieurs systmes et rseaux, des consultants office, BI, et aussi 30% de manager, patrons et dcideurs, etc...


Certainement aussi un nombre non ngligeable de membres qui ne sont pas des professionnels, mais des passionns d'informatique qui viennent chercher ici toutes les infos dont ils ont besoin.

----------


## Auteur

> aider au financement des serveurs ddis, prochain projet augmenter la ram de ce serveur forum pour viter qu'il ne s'croule sous la masse des nouveaux arrivants *(dj environ 200 connects en meme temps au lieu de 100 il y  pas longtemps)* -> bientot 300


Quand on voit :



> Utilisateurs actuellement connects: 3887


On est bien loin des 300 connects simultans en 2004  ::mouarf:: 


 :;):   :;):

----------


## Charvalos

> ... srement des Suisses aussi (mais je ne me rappelle pas en avoir vu).


Voil, t'en a vu un  ::aie::

----------

